# burner stopped working suddenly...

## Lockup

last week my cdrom drive died, and, somehow, right after that, my burner stopped working...

i have all the stuff needed for burning(scsi emulation etc) built into the kernel(2.4.20 gentoo sources), and the hdd=ide-scsi line perfectly in grub (i had to change it to hdd, used to be higher but since the cdrom reader is dead it went down a letter heh)

now i can mount cds in the burner, but i just cant burn with it, k3b sees it as a reader, simplecdrx doesnt see anything, cdthingythingicantrmemeber -scanbus doesnt see anything either, this is really getting annoying

help would be greatly appreciated:) thanks in advance

----------

## snkmoorthy

do a "cdrecord dev=ATAPI:/dev/hdd -checkdrive"

----------

## Lockup

```

root@Beast grub $ cdrecord dev=ATAPI:/dev/hdd -checkdrive

Cdrecord 2.01a10 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2003 Jörg Schilling

scsidev: 'ATAPI:/dev/hdd'

devname: 'ATAPI:/dev/hdd'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related libscg interface code is in pre alpha.

Warning: There may be fatal problems.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 1

Vendor_info    : 'MITSUMI '

Identifikation : 'CR-4804TE       '

Revision       : '2.8C'

Device seems to be: Philips CDD-522.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc CD-R driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC SWABAUDIO 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET RAW/R16 RAW/R96R

```

----------

## snkmoorthy

may be you somehow managed to swap the two drives, changed jumpers, or fried the "rw" part of your cd drive?

----------

## Lockup

ah yeah i should prolly check the jumpers...since the reader died...maybe i had set that one as master and somehow the burner doesnt wanna burn if its slave(eh...bleh wouldnt be the first weird thing to happen  :Razz: 

i'll check tomorrow after college

----------

## Lockup

well i removed the defective reader, set the burner as master and....gah still doesnt work *sigh*

----------

## Lockup

*bump*

still doesnt work:(

----------

## 870Fragmaster

did it stop working when you upgraded the kernel or anything like that? i am having this same stuff. It all worked perfectly on 2.4.19 with my gentoo 1.2.

```
root@rommel overlord # cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI

Cdrecord 2.01a05 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

scsidev: 'ATAPI'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related libscg interface code is in pre alpha.

Warning: There may be fatal problems.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) *

        0,1,0     1) 'PIONEER ' 'DVD-ROM DVD-106 ' '1.22' Removable CD-ROM

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

scsibus1:

        1,0,0   100) *

        1,1,0   101) 'PLEXTOR ' 'CD-R   PX-W8432T' '1.07' Removable CD-ROM

        1,2,0   102) *

        1,3,0   103) *

        1,4,0   104) *

        1,5,0   105) *

        1,6,0   106) *

        1,7,0   107) *

```

 reports this and 

```
root@rommel overlord # cdrecord dev=ATAPI:/dev/cdrw -checkdrive

Cdrecord 2.01a05 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

scsidev: 'ATAPI:/dev/cdrw'

devname: 'ATAPI:/dev/cdrw'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related libscg interface code is in pre alpha.

Warning: There may be fatal problems.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 2

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   :

Vendor_info    : 'PLEXTOR '

Identifikation : 'CD-R   PX-W8432T'

Revision       : '1.07'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc CD-RW.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc CD-R driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC SWABAUDIO

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

```

 reports that. everything seems to be operating properly. i have the ide-scsi module loaded.(else even this stuff wont work  :Smile:  )

----------

## Lockup

im not really sure when exactly it stopped working as i dont use it everyday, but yeah ive upgraded to 2.4.20 a while ago, might be it...might not though   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Jimbow

My burner stopped working too.  To see if it was a hardware or software problem I booted onto an old Debian partition (where the burner used to work) and it didn't work there either.

----------

## 870Fragmaster

check out this thread towards the bottom there is a code snippet for using cdrecord with  the ATAPI interface

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=48008&highlight= I have not figured out how to get k3b to pick it up. for me all this started when I formatted my gentoo 1.2 and went to 1.4_rc4.

----------

## Jimbow

Yes.  I rebuilt my kernel to use ide cd instead of scsi cd and used cdrecord dev=ATAPI:/dev/hdX etc.  It worked better (actually started burning) but still flaked out (exited mid-burn with i/o error).

I suspect a hardware (head cleaning perhaps?) problem now.  I will run some diagnostics (must dig out the Dell Diagnostics CD etc.) and LYK.

----------

## Jimbow

Hey folks, I am burning again.  I picked up some cdr's (I only had cdrw's at home) and I could write to them (cdr's) no problem.  As mentioned above, I did switch over to ide-cd instead of ide-scsi, etc.

Now that cdrecord is working for me, I wonder if anyone is working on an ebuild for cdrw-ecorder.  :Smile: 

----------

## Lockup

hmm could you tell me which options you enabled in the kernel for ide? i wanna make sure i wont be missing anything when i recompile it to test...

----------

## Jimbow

```
ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support  ---> 

    IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices  --->

        <*>   Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

 SCSI support  --->

    < > SCSI support
```

Works for me.  If you want to play around, install all this stuff as modules.

----------

## Lockup

so i change hdc=ide-scsi for hdc=ide-cd right? (in grub)

----------

## Jimbow

 *Lockup wrote:*   

> so i change hdc=ide-scsi for hdc=ide-cd right? (in grub)

 

Just get rid of that completely.  Ide is the default.

BTW: Xmms can't play cdroms now.    :Sad: 

I don't know if this is related to switching over to ide or not.  Other programs can play cd's  and cdparanoia works.

----------

